# How to prevent shoulder spasm...any ideas?



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a shoulder muscle that is trying it's darnest to spasm. Usually I can stretch them and work them out but, this one is beginning to make me believe it's not going to work. Anyone have other ways they try to head them off?


----------



## Thewife (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry can't help, wish I could!
Any idea what causes it?
Have you tried a massage therapist?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been massaging it. It does seem better at the moment but, it has been this way for a couple days. Seems about to go into spasm and then backs off then right back. I'm hoping to beat it the last time (10 yrs ago) that I had to go in for meds I had trouble with the meds. Go figure!


----------



## Thewife (Nov 26, 2008)

My sister is a massage therapist, if I could send her to ya, I would!
I won't admit it to her face, but she does do wonders with muscles!
I had a problem with one shoulder, and she fixed it, it hasn't bugged me since!

I haven't told my Dr that my bursitis is worse, she keeps threating the cortizone(?) shot!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 26, 2008)

As long as I can reach it I can do a good massage. I have been told by many that I'm good and should have considered doing massage for a living.  The darn thing is just wanting to drive me crazy is all.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 26, 2008)

try the heating pad on it.but dont know if thatll help you or not.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll try it at bedtime.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 27, 2008)

hows your spasms this morning .


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 27, 2008)

Shoulder is doing good! The lower back is another story. I really need to get it into my head not to pickup Peanut. She may only be 4 but, it's like picking up a 6 yr old.  My tiny premie is getting big  and I need to get it into my head!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 27, 2008)

yes we do forget when they get big not to pick them up.but i know peanut likes for mommy to carry her around.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, she does but, I need to quite or I won't be walking.  Sitting in the chair and holding her on my lap is a much better alternative for my back and still one we enjoy. I just need to remember to do it!


----------

